# b13 brake upgrade....



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

What is the difference between a USA made caliper and a Japan made caliper from a 91-94 NX2000? I'm planning on do this conversion but I need some help (technical). 

I called Kragen and Pep Boys (West Coast auto parts) to get numbers. They asked, was the car made in Japan or the USA. Does it matter? Also I'm researching Goodrich Steel Braided Brake lines, if I order the lines for SE-R ,will they fit the NX2000 calipers????

Cost. I call Autogator here in Sacramento, they said they get me the calipers for $75 to $100 used. Pep Boys and Kragen can get for it for me between $50 to $75 remanufacted. I'm I getting raped or what? Please advise.

QinSac


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Do a search on SE-R.net or on SR20DEFORUM.COM then if you can't find it there do a post on there. Some of those guys are there know just about everything on the classic se-r.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

*brake upgrade*

If you're looking to go to the bigger style brakes, gotta get the ones for the Japanese mfg'd NX. I've got access to this kind of stuff at work (including the microfiche), so I've done a bit of research since I'm working on the same thing for my '91. There's a difference in the diameter/thickness of the disc, the size of the pad, and in the spacing of the caliper bolts.....can't remember exactly how much, but I mic'ed em and it's different enough. (You can't bolt the Japanese market caliper to the US market caliper carrier....at least w/o some fabbing.) If you're looking for just a replacement, gotta go w/ what it came with. Look at the VIN....if it starts w/ a "J", it's Japanese built (as I'm pretty sure all NX's were), if it happens to be a "1", it was built right down the road from me in the bustling (sic) metropolis of Smyrna, TN.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

All of your questions can be answered on THIS board if you read the BRAKE forum.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2002)

*B13 Brake Upgrade*

Hey Rhythim...you and I need to get in contact with each other...I also have a 1991 with the 4-speed Manual Tranny, AND Manual Steering. I may need a new Rack and Pinion...think you may be able to help???


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2002)

I'd like to be able to help you out, Bandido, but all the corporate BS w/ the company I work for that's gone on in the last year or so has done nothing but wreck my ability to get parts cheap...booooooooo!.....it's pretty bad when your "employee discount" amounts to full retail at your average parts place....I'm pretty good for parts research now (Beck/Arnley Worldparts has a fantastic OE sample file and microfiche library--I used to research the fuel system section of their catalog), but not much good for parts procurement. I can't even get cheap stuff for myself from work anymore....sorry about that.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: brake upgrade*



Rhythim said:


> *If you're looking to go to the bigger style brakes, gotta get the ones for the Japanese mfg'd NX. I've got access to this kind of stuff at work (including the microfiche), so I've done a bit of research since I'm working on the same thing for my '91. There's a difference in the diameter/thickness of the disc, the size of the pad, and in the spacing of the caliper bolts.....can't remember exactly how much, but I mic'ed em and it's different enough. (You can't bolt the Japanese market caliper to the US market caliper carrier....at least w/o some fabbing.) If you're looking for just a replacement, gotta go w/ what it came with. Look at the VIN....if it starts w/ a "J", it's Japanese built (as I'm pretty sure all NX's were), if it happens to be a "1", it was built right down the road from me in the bustling (sic) metropolis of Smyrna, TN.
> 
> Hope this helps. *


This is incorrect.

The NX and the SE-R use the same upright. The AD22VF brakes (what you're calling NX brakes) bolt right up with no trouble. To use the rotors, the splash shield must be trimmed or removed. I'm not sure about the GA16 powered cars however.

Be careful using the catalogs at work to research brakes. Everybody has the wrong information. Trust me. Up until a week ago I was the Inventory Accounting Manager for Big A Auto Parts. I have the Wagner, Beck-Arnley, and several other catalogs at home.  There are only a couple of companies who do cataloging and they have the wrong info on the B13 brakes.

As Bruce said, the brake forum has all the information on this subject.

BTW, you can do this by buying *loaded* calipers for "Japanese built, ABS equipped" NX2000. If you don't tell them ABS equipped, it's still possible you could get hooked up with the wrong stuff. It's important to get the loaded calipers. If they are not true loaded calipers, but just remaned calipers with pads and hardware throw in, you will not get the all important torque member.

FWIW, I was the first in the on-line community (and perhaps the country) to do this (sorcing remaned calipers for the upgrade) back in 97.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2002)

I swear I'm not trying to turn this into a pissing contest.....though it seems that it always does...

>you will not get the all important torque member.

That's exactly what I said. the caliper won't bolt to the carrier. the "upright" you're referring to is the knuckle...at least I'm reasonably certain. Yeah, THOSE are identical. And BTW, we don't do research by catalog, we do it by OE 'fiche and have OE samples of virtually every part we sell for comparison w/ vendor samples, and write our own catalogs in house....not that i'm particularly happy w/ the overall situation/politics at work since the DANA merger, but we're reasonably good at what we do. 

And to your credit, Brake Parts (our sister company and vendor for all our brake stuff) can be a royal P.I.T.A. sometimes.

Anyway, my feelings aren't hurt, hope nobody else's are...just turning wrenches, getting dirty, finishing up, and having a few beers....as a matter of fact.... :-D


----------

